# Additonal Fe with TMG?



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I just recieved my bottle of TMG. Up until know I was using equal amounts of Flourish and Flourish Fe and it worked OK.

In your experience, do you add aditional iron with TMG? If so, how much in general

I know there are a lot variables, and I will experiment and figure it out for myself. I just trying to shorten the learning curve by finding a starting point Thanks!

Matt


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I doubt you'll need it, simply add more TMG for more Fe.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Tom. I'll try that if I feel I need it.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Any follow up Matt? I am dosing Flourish Fe with TMG. What did you decide?


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

At the time, I ended up dosing 5 mls of Flourish Fe with the TMG. Mostly because I had it and things looked like it needed more Fe. I was already adding 7 mls of TMG in a 20 gallon tank every other day so more seemed risky at the time. Since then I have added as much as 15 mls every other day to that tank for a week and it didn't cause any problems, didn't really seem to help things more than 7-10mls did.


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

It seems folks use additional Fe to save money as the TMG is not cheap.


----------

